# This is creepy.



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm just gunna comment on her beautiful red fur!


----------



## goldengrandma (Jan 29, 2009)

That IS creepy. I didn't know my granddaughter did that. She is an amazing dog.:no:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL ewww!  Dillon does that too sometimes, though he doesn't usually open his eyes as wide. It is really creepy! haha


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sam used to do this too. His inner lid was closed and his outer eyelid remained open. Ike hasn't done this...yet.


----------



## doggymama (May 19, 2009)

eeeewww!that is creepy, but glad to know that mine isn't the only one! Only one of my Goldens does that, but I got to say that your's is creepier! :0) His are only half open and only about half the time.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Creepy indeed!.. Wanna see another creepy pic? :










:uhoh:

Goldens can be really scary sometimes! :


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

All Im gonna say is OMG!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is creepy to look at. I had a previous dog that would only close the inner eyelid like that.


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Creepy indeed!.. Wanna see another creepy pic? :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a creepy one too. She looks like a crazed psycho dog in that picture.


----------

